# Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?



## Hagalaz (11. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
endlich ist meine Bestellung angekommen und wir sobald das Wetter:evil besser ist
verpflanzt.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage wie muss ich die Nadelsimse pflanzen? Es ist so wie es aussieht die Überwasserform ist es schlimm wenn ich die, dann unter Wasser pflanze?


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?*

Hallo Darius,

Überwasserform? Du meinst, sieht aus, wie ganz feines Gras? Kann ruhig in den Flachwasserbereich.


----------



## admh (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?*

Da schließe ich mich mal an. Ich habe Nadelsimse vor 2 Jahren in 10cm Tiefe in gewaschenen Verlegesand gepflanzt. Die Hälmchen haben sich vereinzelt auf gut 40cm Breite ausgebreitet.
Mehr als einzelne Hälmchen, die man mit der Lupe suchen müsste, sind es nicht geworden. Die Nadelsimse ist die einzige Pflanze, die in meinem naturnahen Teich so gar nicht wachsen will. Konkurrenz zu anderen Pflanzen besteht eigentlich nicht.
Was mache ich falsch? Ist die Pflanze problematisch?

VG

Andreas


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?*

Hallo,
diese Form wird gerne von Aquarianern genommen um den Teichboden-/hintergrund schön zu gestalten. Du kannst Sie auf alle Fälle unter Wasser setzen. Vielleicht für den Anfang nicht ganz so tief (5-10 cm) und dann sucht die Pflanze sich schon ihren Weg. Sie verbreiten sich halt schon recht schnell, wie ein Rasenteppich im Wasser. Ich hab Sie im Sumpfgraben sitzen und sie wuchert auch dort ordentlich. Mittlerweile auch in unsere Flachwasserzone. 
Ich finds schön!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?*

Ok danke,
@Christine ja eben eine über Wasser kultivierte Form 
werde die einfach mal auf eine freie Stelle setzen.
@ Andreas soweit ich gelesen habe ist die Nadelsimse eigentliche ine recht robuste Pflanze die sich durchsetzen kann mal sehn wie sie bei mir kommt.


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?*

So hab die Nadelsimse vorher in ca. 5 cm Tiefe gepflanz in der Nähe sind nur Sumpfcalla und Sumpfsimse, hoffe nur die kommen sich nicht in die Quere was meint ihr?


----------



## Darven (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?*

hi Darius,
ich habe meine auf ein Stück Gartenteppich "genäht" und in einen Untersetzer gepflanzt. Bis jetzt geht´s ihr ganz gut, ist jetzt so 4 Wochen her.


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nadelsimse wie pflanzen?*

Bin mal gespannt wie sich meine macht.
Hab eben echt einwenig bedenken wegen der Sumpfsimse.


----------

